# Looking for priemum alfalfa and alfalfa/grass small sqaures



## Gaier (Jun 28, 2015)

Looking for alfalfa alfalfa/orchard/Timothy A/O & A/T I purchase full semi loads only. Needs to be priemum quality hay looking to get in touch with large growers.

Thanks
Mike 
Call or text me 586-531-2711


----------

